
Prediction versus Accommodation - lainon
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/prediction-accommodation/
======
manicdee
“In early philosophical literature, a ‘prediction’ was considered to be an
empirical consequence of a theory that had not yet been verified at the time
the theory was constructed—an ‘accommodation’ was one that had.”

Just in case you want to know what you are clicking on, it’s about an hour’s
wandering through philosophical discussion on the above.

